# THC Lollipops????



## Tizzle312 (Dec 17, 2008)

what up yall
i was wondering if any of you tried these lollipops with thc inside of them?
im asking this cause my friend is coming back from Amsterdam in less 
than a week and when i spoke on the phone with him 
he told me that hes bringing these fucking real lollipops with thc in it 
and all u gotta do is suck it and u get stoned , im not sure if he was 
serious or just fucking with me 
so does shit like that exist ? and u suck on it to get ripped ?
that would be awesome , i would have one in my mouth 24/7 
where ever i go i would be high and noone can say shit


----------



## buggs bunny (Dec 17, 2008)

you have to heat it up to work i thought,but when the thc is in cookies that have been cooked get you high,so they must have heated the thc up before putting it in lollypops.

i bet they work


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Dec 17, 2008)

I got some at Bonnaroo '07. They had a Chronic Candy stand with lollipops and other candies with THC in them. I thought they were fairly week but my friends all loved them. I also weigh 200 lbs and smoke all day every day so this could be the problem, I usually have to eat much more cannabis when I, or friends, cook it. They did taste soooooo good though. That alone was worth it. I'd suggest, put one in your mouth, after a few minutes drink a few shots, when the first lollipop is done get another, and when that is dones maybe another shot or two, and then smoke a bowl. You should then feel a nice body high.


----------



## Tizzle312 (Dec 17, 2008)

i dont drink alcohol 
but your telling me that the lollipops are weak?


----------



## RayFromGG (Dec 17, 2008)

buggs bunny said:


> you have to heat it up to work i thought,but when the thc is in cookies that have been cooked get you high,so they must have heated the thc up before putting it in lollypops.
> 
> i bet they work


THC "activation" is a myth.


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Dec 17, 2008)

Tizzle312 said:


> i dont drink alcohol
> but your telling me that the lollipops are weak?


My friends all thought they were fairly strong, I just have a high tolerance. Especially to eating cannabis


----------



## jordisgarden (Dec 19, 2008)

space lollipops ,space cake, space bon bons ,space muffins, space brownies, cheap beutiful hookers.....i was 19 and i fucking loved amsterdam 
the hotel vondel was fucking awsome


----------



## Tizzle312 (Dec 19, 2008)

man i wish i could go to amsterdam
my boy told me theres raves everywehere 
its like a 24/7 party


----------



## shepj (Dec 23, 2008)

The only problem with THC prescription medication is that it lacks the CBD's and CBN's which are present in marijuana. The reason that I say it is a problem is because, the naturally ocurring CBD/CBN in marijuana actually potentiate the THC.

So essentially, THC alone is kind of weak, but when the other 2 substances are present the effects of THC are amplified.


----------

